# 4 Sale Vostroyans, CSM, Tau, Lizards, Skaven



## jtw1n (Jun 30, 2009)

Imperial Guard
2x Valkyries
3x New in Box Sentinels
Commisar Yarrick 9
Vostroyans:
2 Company Commanders (one missing staff hand)
1 Company Standard
3 Medics (2 with needle hand removed)
3 Vox Casters
2x 3 Casualties
7x Mortar Teams (Teams work with Autocannons also)
3x Lascannon Teams
6x Heavy Bolter Teams
3x Grenade Launchers
5x Plasma Guns
10x Meltas Converted from flamers (still have flamer tips)
5x Sgt pointing with las pistol
2x Sgt with power sword and mask
4x Sgt with chain sword and rebreather
Las Gunners - 39 Total
5x Aiming with no mask
7x Aiming with bionic eye
9x Mask with gun across waist advancing
7x Mask with gun across chest
8x No mask gun across chest
3x No mask gun across chest advancing 

Chaos Space Marines 3 Squads of new plastic Marines
2 Defiliers - 1 with reaper and havoc, one with reaper and ccw
1 Chaos Dreadnought metal with Plasma Cannon and ccw
4 New style Obliterators

Tau Army
4 Ethereals 40
1 Crisis suit Commander 20
1 Farsight Commander 20
1 Commander Shadowsun w/ her drones 20
12 XV-25 Stealth Suits (3 NiB) 50
11 XV- 8 Crisis Suits 140
3 Forgeworld XV-89 Crisis Suits 84
1 Forgeworld XV-81 Crisis Suit 28
87 Fire Warriors (70 w/ Pulse Rifles, 16 w/ Pulse Carbines, 1 w/ Grenade and Scanner) 140
52 Kroot Warriors 65
1 Kroot Shaper 5
2 Kroot Hounds 7
1 Krootox 12
20 Pathfinders (10 w/ Marker Lights, 10 w/ Rail Rifles) 50
2 XV-88 Broadsides 40
2 Forgeworld XV-88-2 Broadsides 70
2 Hammer Heads (1 w/ Ion Cannon and Burst Cannons, 1 w/ Rail Cannon and Smart Missle System) 60
4 Devilfish Transports 80
2 Shield Drones free
4 MarkerDrones free
33 Gun Drones 15 
$925 for the lot. Will piece.

Warhammer:
Lizard Men
Fat Toad on pedestal HQ (forget name)
21x Plastic Saurus Assembled and primed white; 2 painted.
2x Saurus Champs
2x Saurus Bearers
2s Saurus Musicians
26x Skinks w/ Bows
Inxi-Huinzi (old Special Character with Horned Coldone and Javalins)
Oxa Yotl (Old Special Character Chameleon w/ blowdartgun)

Skaven
1x Rat Ogre
1x Warpfire Thrower team
7x plastic Clanrats
Skavenlord Skrolk
Warlord Queek
1xSkaven Jazzail Team
1xSkaven Warlord
6x Skaven Slaves one with spear, one with halbard, 2 with nets, 2 with clubs
2x Storm Vermin
2x Mauraders w/ 2 daggers (look simular to assassins or gutter runners)


----------



## Imperial Anvil (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm interested in the Lizardmen:

Inxi-Huinzi (old Special Character with Horned Coldone and Javalins)
Oxa Yotl (Old Special Character Chameleon w/ blowdartgun)

and the saurus you have do they have spears or hand weapons?


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm interested in your Vostroyans.


----------



## Sharkomodo (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd be really interested in a Defiler. What are you thinking of asking for one? Also, friends are curious about the Valkyries.


----------



## Necrotes (Sep 27, 2009)

I am interested in a Defiler and the Chaos space marine squads.


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

I am interested in the Oblits.


----------



## qwertymcherty (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm interested in any of the Imperial Guard stuff if you still have it


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

I would be interested in the guard, but I would need to see the prices first.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I would be interested in Tau, but will have to see pics of their condition to consider it.


----------

